# alpink's Fall Brawl Saturday Nov 5 2016



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*FALL BRAWL 2016*
*November 5 2016*​


1) *TJ/PS* Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

2) *TJ/M* t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams. Dash CHASSIS PERMITTED

3) *AFX/S* AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

4) *AFX/M* A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

5 )*4G/S* Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

6) *I/S* Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO BSRT, VIPER, WIZZARD or SLOTTECH cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

*BLUE COMET MC*
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473​
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 34' overall length,*MAXXTRAXX*drag strip

all classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it has been brought to my attention that stock classes are intended to use only stock parts that were originally included on each type chassis.
the exception is slip on silicone tires that replicate the diameter and width of the original stock tires.
adding a wheelie bar is also an exception.

now, the main reason for this post is specifically G-plus wheels which there are only one brand of after market tires for.
gel claws makes tires that fit the wheels.
considering that other brands of slip on silicone tires are desired by many it is suggested that the stock wheels be altered by grinding off the the offensive area.
G-Plus chassis will still be required to use stock G-Plus wheels and the alteration will be allowed.

this has been an issue on more than one occasion and we do not want repeat "misunderstandings" regarding the rules.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Any proxy cars allowed this time Al?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, sorry, no.
there is more than enough to do with the live racers present.
I just don't have any help to race the proxy entries.
good luck with your upcoming race


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Al, good luck with your race.
My race is in late November so it should not interfere with yours.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rightO Dave.
luck with your race too


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nov 5th baby!!!!!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

looking to have a blast


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this Saturday
popularity has been increasing
hope to see YOU there


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

AL, are you having the 1/8th mile or 1/4 mile track set up pal???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I expect to have the 1/4 mile ready


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday ~ Saturday ~ Saturday


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I am packed up. I haven't had the chance to test anything but that's how it goes!!! I'll be cleaning all morning there*!!!!! 

See you guys early


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

let's get ready to RUMMMMMBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Fall brawl 2016 pics*













.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it seems I didn't get individual pics of the blue vette and the white Rolls Royce TAILHOOK on PB. I'll search and try to find them and post up later
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*fall brawl 2016 commentary*

great turnout and a nice Fall day.
Thank you to Ed Shultz for helping set up Friday Night and Hank Galloway for renting the Blue Comets Motorcycle Club club house for us.
Joe (pony) Skylark donated some unpainted bodies for door prizes which actually got awarded to those who didn't place 1st or 2nd in any class. Thank You Skylark!
The new MaxxTraxx 1/64 scale ¼ mile track was smooth and clean ..(thank you alpink .. LOL )
the Track Mate DP3000 was used in DP2000 mode to include only RT, ET and MPH for this event. Additional sensors for the 60', 1/8 mile(660') and 1000' will be installed in time for next event.
It is always good to see our regular racers: Dave and Devin M, G$(Carter), Joe Loh, Darryl, Tony(dreadlocks), Jim P, Ed Shultz, Joe Skylark and Hank.
alpink had some fine prizes for winners and runner ups this event.
Doors opened at 8 sharp and Skylark was waiting right outside … LOL !
Testing, tuning and practice ran until 11 when we started qualifications.
We run each class straight through from qualifications until final elimination so that folks who have to leave early can compete in a few complete classes and this also allows any one arriving late to have complete classes to race in.
pics of the winners and their cars are taken immediately after the final for each class.
Without embarrassing anyone I want to say that a few guys with really fast cars were a little too fast on the tree in eliminations. Some sure bets for wins were, unfortunately, eliminated early or in the final. But, see, that is why we race the little cars. Anything can happen on race day.
I'll will announce a spring date as soon as one can be secured.
Some of our regulars were sadly missed for this event, but we all have things that sometimes take priority. Hope all can return in future.
Thank you to everyone who attended for helping make this a successful and fun event.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Fall Brawl 2016 Saturday Nov 5

t jet pro stock
TJ/PS
8 entries
TQ Skylark …...... 65 Grand Sport ….. .0849...................... 1.5446 …................. 10.84
1st Skylark ….......RWB GTX …........ .0564 …................. 1.4496 …................. 12.24
2nd Ed Shultz …..... GTO …................ .1211 …................. 1.5709 …................. 10.22
low ET Skylark … RWB GTX …........ .0755 …................. 1.4620 …...................11.72

t jet modified
TJ/M
16 entries
TQ Skylark …...orange Cheetah …... .0373 …..................0.9270 …................... 20.11
1st Skylark …...orange Cheetah ….... .0242 …................. 0.9129 …................... 19.65
2nd Skylark …...pink Willys …........... .1742 …................ 0.9845 ….................... 18.58 
low ET Skylark .. orange Cheetah …. .0221 …................ 0.8789 ….................... 20.11

AFX stock
AFX/S
16 entries
TQ Skylark ….. RWB 55 Chevy ….. .0771 …................ .0.9858 ….................. 18.83
1st Skylark …... RWB 55 Chevy …. .0561 …................. 0.9432 …................... 19.99
2nd Ed Shultz … black Nomad ….... -.0971 …................ 1.0264 …................... 20.17
low ET Skylark ..RWB 55 Chevy …. .0485 …................. 0.9241 …................... 20.17

AFX modified
AFX/M 
16 entries
TQ Jim P …... blue Vette …........ .0367 ….................... 0.7787 ….................... 24.88
1st ..alpink …... blue Vette …......... .0818 …................... 0.8275 …..................... 23.43
2nd Jim P …....blue Vette …......... -.0318 …................... 0.8384 …..................... 24.26
low ET Jim P .. blue Vette …........ .0367 ….................... 0.7787 …..................... 24.88

4 gear stock
4G/S
18 entries
TQ Jim P …. yellow Dragster … -.0040 …................... 1.1118 …...................... 17.66
1st Tony …....Tail Hook …........... .0253 …................... 1.1822 …...................... 15.19
2nd Skylark … red Rail …............. .0775 …................... 1.1477 …...................... 16.20
low ET Jim P . Yellow Dragster . -.0040 ….................... 1.1118 …...................... 17.66

inline stock
I/S
13 entries
TQ G$ ….... white Cuda ......... -.1705 …....... 0.7303 …................. 24.70
1st Tony …..... Ford …............... .0425 …........ 1.6872 ….................. NA
2nd G$ …....... purple Cuda ...... -.0335 …....... 0.8584 …................. 23.76
low ET G$ … white Cuda ….... .0346 …........0.7238 …................... 25.63


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*class winners and their cars*

















.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

____





.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Big thanks to Al and Hank. And to Ed for helping Al set up. 

Your hard work payed off Al. Track was flawless all day. Not one hiccup. Hats off to ya. 

So glad Hank had the time to stop and hang out for a good part of the excitement. Wouldn't be the same without him.

Congrats to all the guys who came and ran with us. So glad to see everyone. And can't wait to mix it up in the spring. 

Good times guys &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it was a lot of fun hosting this event.
I took way longer to complete the 1/4 mile portable track than I intended.
I think we have found a good number of classes to run and be able to leave at a reasonable time.
thank you to everyone attending and enjoying the posts


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hope to see everyone at the spring event.
bring a friend


----------

